

Ask HN: How much can a student ask as a first time freelance web developer? - usernames

Hi,<p>I'm met some people who are founding a startup. They would like me to develop their idea. I'm a student just now "officially" learning ICT, but got some years experience with amateur webdevelopment.<p>It's a website that takes an expensive mandatory time-consuming activity and offers to do it online. You can do it when you want so you have more "time with the kids". They are looking for 2M euro funding and the plan is to turn breakeven after 1 year. For year 1 they estimated the total IT-related costs at 50K euro.<p>We talked a little about wages and concluded that I would count my hours and would be paid more than the minimum (10 euro/hour). Payment follows after each done module/feature. I think they have no idea how much they should give and that they would rather like that I ask for a certain amount.<p>I hear a lot of numbers. Should I go for more than 20/hour? Advice please :-)
======
cstrat
Do these guys know what they are doing? I am worried that you will end up
doing lots of work for free.

Warning Signs:

* These are some people you met, who are founding a startup.

* You are a uni student with only amateur web development skills

* They are trusting you with developing their idea

* They have a very bullish goal to break even after just 1 year

I would be sceptical that they will not be able to raise the 2M Euro. They
will have you work on the project and it will go no where.

